# Rescue Yorkie-Poo



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone here have a yorkie-poo? There is an ADORABLE one on Petfinder right now, that I cannot adopt for a variety of reasons. I know with a mix you never know about the temperament. I think they are adorable, I'd love to rescue one AND get my pure bred poodle! Any opinions on terrier temperaments? Especially with young kids? A no-no?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I groom dozens of them. They are extremely popular right now...often called Morkies. They range from thin whispy coats to thicker waivy hair. They all are tense, nervous and insecure little dogs....at least at the groomer. I have never lived with one.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

From a groomers viewpoint.. I hate terriers.. ugh. Psycho, crocodile death roll, table dancers that are too fragile for grooming for all the fighting they put you through.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> crocodile death roll


Ahahahaha! I have a jrt mix and she does this head whip thing (that is kinda like the croc death roll!) to get out of her collar when she is having to do something she doesn't want to do. Hence why she has a martingale.

On the yorkie-poo subject... I've only ever met one in passing and he was a sweet boy, but a bit timid. He was absolutely adorable and I wanted to steal him on looks alone. They said he was pretty smart, but vocal, and he was kinda fragile - broke his leg as a puppy.

Terriers are an experience. They are often stubborn, from what I know first-hand. And hyper. Hyper hyper! TQ didn't settle down until about 2.5 to 3. She is an awesome dog, but was a lot of work. She is a smart girl and loves to learn and please me (and ONLY me), but she is definitely a character and has a mind of her own. She is great with kids and loves them, loves to play endlessly with them, and loves to cuddle with them once they settle down.

In the end, it is what you think is best for you and your family  let us know if you get this baby!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have to say, from the Yorkies I have known they would not be my first choice around small children - terriers can be quick to use their teeth to defend themselves, and small dogs can easily feel threatened, especially if they are not carefully socialised as pups. Having said that, every dog is different, and mixes possibly even more different. Why not ask the Rescue/Fosterer about her background and temperament, and see if any red flags start flapping?


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

That is what I love about this forum...thanks, all! Gosh, it is hard to resist this face! We are not the right family for this dog. We don't have a fenced in yard or another dog. And, he sounds too small/fragile for young kids.

Look at him!
Adoptable Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie: Kipper: Petfinder

Back to poodle dreams. Shooting for this spring/summer.

I love your honest opinions everyone, thanks! I have never owned a terrier, or been close to anyone that has.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very, very cute, but as you say, probably not the best fit for your family.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

fjm said:


> I have to say, from the Yorkies I have known they would not be my first choice around small children - terriers can be quick to use their teeth to defend themselves, and small dogs can easily feel threatened, especially if they are not carefully socialised as pups. Having said that, every dog is different, and mixes possibly even more different. Why not ask the Rescue/Fosterer about her background and temperament, and see if any red flags start flapping?


While I would normally agree that some yorkies are snippy (hello, my great granny had an EVIL YORKIE that tried to lure me in every time we went to visit by acting sweet and lovable then SNAP tried to bite me... EVERY TIME. Obviously I never learned!) I would also have to disagree on other personal experiences.

Growing up I knew MANY people who had yorkies as their family dog. My best friend in the first grade had a teeeny tiny yorkie (the dog got a hold of ONE chocolate chip and nearly died) that let us do whatever we wanted to her, and I had several other friends from that point on that had both silkies and yorkies. In my experience, the good yorkies have outweighed the bad.

The local dog boutique here sports a maltese and a yorkie that are at the store every day, the yorkie is the happiest tube sausage of a dog I have ever seen and lets anyone from little kids to A pick her up. The maltese is the slightly anti-social one who runs away from people.

This is also the pet boutique that Tate thinks he is part owner in and struts around, as well as the very same maltese that he is in love with and just wants to cuddle with and she wants nothing to do with him (barks a high pitched yip in his face every three seconds until I make him leave her alone). Ah, love. Loud, obnoxious, unrequited love.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Ah, love. Loud, obnoxious, unrequited love.


Poor Tate! Sophy is in love with a huge, lolloping red working Labrador called Dog. I hate to play spoilsport, but have told her some things are just not meant to be ... !


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

What a cutie! I have a soft spot for "bedhead" looking mutts. I just LOVE them. 

I really like terriers, but they are a lot of DOG to live and work with. They are smart and pesky and drivey and athletic, but most of all STUBBORN!! 
If you like a dog that will consistently challenge you, get a terrier. If you want a dog that is going to follow your commands simply because you said so, DO NOT get a terrier.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I have poo's and a yorkie but not a combo 

However, this is my last terrier. They don't call them tenacious terriers for nothing 

Here are a couple of entries from Pinky's last thread that I wrote:


_"Terriers are very very different from poodles. I have a 15 year old yorkie and she is still a handful. They also can have a lot of medical issues. Adeline is an aggressive chewer and has destroyed countless things over the years - for example she loves to eat irreplaceable antique books :/ She doesn't like children. I could go on & on...

That being said, I love her and suspect that her time here is short. I will miss her so very much. But for me, this is my last terrier. We are always in a battle of wills to be "top dog". Addie has no fear and is a formidable force in a tiny body."

Here is a link to get a glimpse of a yorkie

Yorkshire Terrier information and pictures, Yorkshire Terriers, Yorkie, Yorkies

and here are a few highlights
*oblivious of their small size
*very eager for adventure
*highly energetic, brave, loyal and clever
*owners must take the time to understand how to treat a small
*affectionate with their master, but if humans are not this dog's pack leader, they can become suspicious of strangers and aggressive to strange dogs and small animals
*can also become yappy, as the dog does their best to tell you what THEY want YOU to do
*need someone who understands how to be their leader
*because they are so small, most people allow them to get away with behaviors no dog should display. This changes the dogs temperament, as the dog starts to take over the house (Small Dog Syndrome)
*if become demanding and dependant appearing to need a lot of human attention and/or developing jealous behaviors, snapping if surprised, frightened or over-teased, have owners who need to rethink how they are treating the dog
*Owners who do not instinctually meet the dogs needs can also find them to become over-protective, and become neurotic
*can be stubborn if owners do not give the dog proper boundaries
*difficult to housebreak
*excellent watchdog
*problems only arise when owners, because of the dogs cute little size, allow them to take over the house. The human will not even realize it, however know, if you have any of the negative behaviors listed above, it's time to look into your pack leader skills
*need owners who understand how to give them gentle leadership

Health Issues
*slipped stifle
*bronchitis - Addie has this
*eye infections
*early tooth decay - Addie has this
*poor tolerance of anaesthetic - Addie has this
*delicate digestion -Addie has this & vomits often
*paralysis in the hindquarters caused by herniated disks - Addie has this
*other problems of the spine
*fractures of fragile bones - Addie broke a rib as a puppy & we still don't know how
*Abnormal skull formations
*very bad breath - Addie has this
*itchy irritated skin - Addie has this
*luxating patella - Addie has this
*tracheal collapse
*tear staining - Addie has this

Original Job:
The Yorkie was created by working men of north England, who developed the breed for catching the terrible rats and mice that infested clothing mills and mine shafts. _

Adeline listens when she wants to and only because she feels that she has no other choice. I can almost see her grumble under her breath  The spoos obey because they want to and to please me. It makes them happy to make me happy. Addie is not a lap dog and likes her alone time. She is very prey and food driven.

My yorkie is never allowed around children. She will bite and she means business. However, my parents have had two yorkies that are just the sweetest little dogs ever and excellent with kids though they are very fragile. Alexis broke her leg from just jumping down off of the couch. Their dogs have the worst breath that I have ever smelled in my life even though hey have regular dental cleanings at the vet and excellent preventative care at home and eat Innova EVO. Nothing has helped with the odor.

I have always groomed Addie myself but not without a fight. Because she is small, I win but it is a struggle. The spoos love bonding over our grooming.

Kipper does look so very cute. Yorkies can be great dogs (my parents have had 2!) - just not another one for me.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

See, I kinda love that TQ has a bit of a mind of her own. It's like you can see the wheels turning in her head. "If I listen... what is in it for me? If I ignore her, what's gonna happen?" Thankfully, she loves and respects me and my sanity, so she listens. But it was difficult to get where she listens. I had to rudely show her I meant business one or two times, and she quickly realized that I was the boss and she better do what I ask.

She is so smart. This isn't to say that Tate isn't smart. He is. But it is a different kind of smart. He would follow me off a cliff out of love and loyalty, TQ would lovingly watch me fall and be like, "Well that's that... maybe I'll go swimming later." I have no question as to if TQ respects and loves me, the answer is a yes to both, but I know she loves me because I am her leader, and respects me because of the same and that I make her feel safe. I am the longest home she has had, I adopted her from the pound when she was nearly one, and she will be about 4ish sometime from November to January. She was a lot of work, not because she was a rescue, but because she is a terrier. But this all goes back to; I love that she thinks for herself. She was my first dog on my own as an "adult" and she was an awesome choice to make (especially for walking in the kennels, and being the first dog I saw. Love at first sight!)

However, I gush and gush, but TQ also doesn't have to be groomed... she just has wiry hair with BARBS ON THE END that hook into any fabric and she sheds white hair everywhere like a maniac!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Locket said:


> What a cutie! I have a soft spot for "bedhead" looking mutts. I just LOVE them.
> 
> I really like terriers, but they are a lot of DOG to live and work with. They are smart and pesky and drivey and athletic, but most of all STUBBORN!!
> If you like a dog that will consistently challenge you, get a terrier. If you want a dog that is going to follow your commands simply because you said so, DO NOT get a terrier.


I think I MUST rescue a mixed breed that includes terrier at some point in my life. Now is not the time for us to have any dog yet, but, I seriously can't get this little guy out of my head! We are out of the area they are adopting to. I also found a poodle that is just a bit out of the area, too. We have to wait; we have too much on our plate right now, including a plan to move this year. As soon as we move, we are getting a poodle!!! You know, the "right" one for us has not appeared yet. I still torture myself looking, but I am convinced that as soon as we are ready, "our dog" will be ready for us, and will be out there, too!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> I have poo's and a yorkie but not a combo
> 
> However, this is my last terrier. They don't call them tenacious terriers for nothing
> 
> ...


Wow, this is incredibly informative! Thank you!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Skye said:


> Wow, this is incredibly informative! Thank you!


Skye - you are welcome!!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Skye said:


> I think I MUST rescue a mixed breed that includes terrier at some point in my life. Now is not the time for us to have any dog yet, but, I seriously can't get this little guy out of my head! We are out of the area they are adopting to. I also found a poodle that is just a bit out of the area, too. We have to wait; we have too much on our plate right now, including a plan to move this year. As soon as we move, we are getting a poodle!!! You know, the "right" one for us has not appeared yet. I still torture myself looking, but I am convinced that as soon as we are ready, "our dog" will be ready for us, and will be out there, too!


You're much stronger than I could ever be! If I had my own place, I would have a ton of bedhead terrier mixes!

Keep searching for "the one", more often than not, they find you first!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Locket said:


> You're much stronger than I could ever be! If I had my own place, I would have a ton of bedhead terrier mixes!
> 
> Keep searching for "the one", more often than not, they find you first!


I know, isn't Kipper the cutest thing ever? LOL


----------

